# Panelled door sets - stacked vs reversible vs paired



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm looking to get a cutter set for panelled door rails and stiles (I'll be using veneered ply flat panels so no need for a panel raising bit).

There seem to be 3 types:
Pairs of cutters - one profile and one scribe
A reversible cutter where you take the cutters off the shank and rearrange them to make the two different profiles
A stacked combination cutter where you make both scribe and profile with the same bit, with an adjustment in height.

I'd be very interested to hear people's views on what the best option would be. Is the combination bit going to be easier to use than a two part set? Is there any benefit to the reversible cutter other than price?

(Sorry I would have posted links to the cutters I'm looking at on the wealdentool.com web site but I'm not allowed to post links)


----------



## ggom20 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello!
Got a system like that, with bolt.
Cant see any difference except price.
Maybee guys in hight production rate would prefer not to have to rearange the cutters pile, to save time, or even using two routing tables same time.

A second thought:
It might be related to the possibilty of making long tenon with the 
two separate cutters witch is impossible with separate , because of screw.



Regards


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Andy

You want to use the match pair of bits not for the speed but so both parts match up right on the button unless you like to sand your doors after glue up...

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/sommerfelds/catalog/page03.pdf

===



AndyL said:


> I'm looking to get a cutter set for panelled door rails and stiles (I'll be using veneered ply flat panels so no need for a panel raising bit).
> 
> There seem to be 3 types:
> Pairs of cutters - one profile and one scribe
> ...


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I didn't think of the point about the heights being matched for the paired sets. Although that's probably academic for my set-up... I have a Triton router fixed directly to the underside of the table top, no table insert. I have to wind the router all the way up to change bits. On that basis I'm veering towards the combination bit. One disadvantage I can see with that type is that it looks like it would have a hard upper limit on the thickness of stock you can use.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Andy

Once you use one of the bits you should Not move the router up or down just switch the bit out and your door parts will come out right on the button every time. (matched sets )

==



AndyL said:


> Thanks for the replies. I didn't think of the point about the heights being matched for the paired sets. Although that's probably academic for my set-up... I have a Triton router fixed directly to the underside of the table top, no table insert. I have to wind the router all the way up to change bits. On that basis I'm veering towards the combination bit. One disadvantage I can see with that type is that it looks like it would have a hard upper limit on the thickness of stock you can use.


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> HI Andy
> 
> Once you use one of the bits you should Not move the router up or down just switch the bit out and your door parts will come out right on the button every time. (matched sets )
> 
> ==


Only true if you use a bit set designed to line up and the Sommerfeld rubber grommet method. Even with this, I would still cut test pieces.

Here's an easy way to setup a rail and stile bit, or set.

Rail and Stile Bit Setup

Personally, I prefer 2 separate bits over one bit where you change the cutter positions; however, the one piece bits will eliminate a bit change and fence re-adjustment (not critical anyway though).

Bottom line is they're all good. Just decide based on the pattern you want, cost, and manufacturer (for quality). A single bit will wear faster but this is not usually an issue unless used commercially.


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

Robert,

That is a good link, good instructions.


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

Big Steve said:


> Robert,
> 
> That is a good link, good instructions.


Seconded, I found those instructions enlightening.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Andy

Just some more,I will say once you do it the Sommerfeld way you will not go back to the old way of doing it,you don't need to buy the high price bit set you just need a match set.

GLASS PANEL DOORS with Marc Sommerfeld part001 plus more

GLASS PANEL DOORS with Marc Sommerfeld part001 - YouTube
GLASS PANEL DOORS with Marc Sommerfeld part002 - YouTube
GLASS PANEL DOORS with Marc Sommerfeld part003 - YouTube
GLASS PANEL DOORS with Marc Sommerfeld part004 - YouTube

~ARCH RAISED PANEL DOOR with Marc Sommerfeld - YouTube

~Изготовление фасадов с запилом под 45 градусов - YouTube
shaker doors
~Изготовление простых фасадов - YouTube

Arch panel doors
~ARCH RAISED PANEL DOOR with Marc Sommerfeld - YouTube


small doors
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUpEa..._order&list=UL

miter door
~Изготовление фасадов с запилом под 45 градусов - YouTube

Baby C.
~Изготовление минифасадов и изделий - YouTube

2pc 1/2" SH Quarter Round Rail & Stile Router Bit Set | eBay

==



AndyL said:


> Seconded, I found those instructions enlightening.


----------

